# USS Kongo Destroyer/Scout based on a Matt Jefferies original design



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is my latest buildup based on one of Matt Jefferies original drawings for the Enterprise. Comments appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Great idea to use Jeffrey's concept drawing... surprised this hasn't been done before.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very clever! It's really not a bad looking version of the ship at all.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That looks really good! And very clever of you to go back to the original sketches.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments, it was a fun build and used up some of my spare 18 inch Enterprise parts Win Win :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Agreed this is very nicely done! Somewhat surprised I haven't seen it done 'til now on HT. Awesome work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm very impressed! I like the way you added extrapolated details in keeping with the shapes of the original drawing. :thumbsup:

Seems to me to be a perfectly viable Starfleet design variation.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Whiskeyrat, John P and PerfesserCoffee all for your kind comments, I have always had a fondness for this design it seemed to echo speed and agility in a compact package so I gave it a try.

Cheers !


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Great work! That could also be turned into a variant of the Franz Joseph tug design, just replace the secondary hull with a container and you have it. In fact it makes more sense than the Franz Joseph tug, I always thought his design looked awkward with the engines sticking out the bottom of the saucer.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

BWolfe said:


> Great work! That could also be turned into a variant of the Franz Joseph tug design, just replace the secondary hull with a container and you have it. In fact it makes more sense than the Franz Joseph tug, I always thought his design looked awkward with the engines sticking out the bottom of the saucer.


Great idea for my next build, I thought about doing one based on the FJ design but like you do not warm up to it, plus I have one last 18 inch left :thumbsup: Thanks for the kind comments and the nudge forward. Cheers.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Great idea for model, Mike. I guess for that craft the "engine room" would have to be up in the saucer. You wouldn't have those long Jefferies tubes to climb, though. If the saucer separated from the neck it would still have full engine power. This design makes the lower section pretty much optional, I guess.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Paper Hollywood said:


> Great idea for model, Mike. I guess for that craft the "engine room" would have to be up in the saucer. You wouldn't have those long Jefferies tubes to climb, though. If the saucer separated from the neck it would still have full engine power. This design makes the lower section pretty much optional, I guess.


The secondary hull could be an optional module. Depending on the mission, it could be a colony transport, a cargo section or a tanker. In military operations it could be a troop transport, heavy weapons platform or a shuttle carrier.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Pic still on the internet on Pinterest: https://i.pinimg.com/474x/21/a5/f7/21a5f7dcec66b2f3c41f52f0205e76ed--kongo-light-saber.jpg


----------

